# Princes Golf Club, Sunday 25th February 2018



## Blue in Munich (Oct 24, 2017)

Right chaps, in order to ease the travelling arrangements and consequent earache this year I've made enquiries at Princes Golf Club for the Sunday of the Kent Tour.  The offer is a meal (I'm looking at a breakfast prior to playing so we can jolly it up in the pub/curry house afterwards) and 18 holes on the Shore & Dunes loops for Â£200 per 4 ball.  Princes have said that as long as we get in excess of 8 players, they will honour the price on a per head basis if we don't get complete 4 balls, and they require a Â£10 per head deposit to book.  At the moment they have good tee time availability for that date. Can I have names below as per normal and if there is sufficient interest I will book some slots.

1.  Blue in Munich.


----------



## Dando (Oct 24, 2017)

1. Blue in Munich.
2. Dando


----------



## Trojan615 (Oct 24, 2017)

1. Blue in Munich.
2. Dando 
3. Trojan615


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2017)

1. Blue in Munich.
2. Dando 
3. Trojan615
4. Chrisd


----------



## Badger (Oct 25, 2017)

1. Blue in Munich.
2. Dando 
3. Trojan615
4. Chrisd
5. Badger


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Oct 25, 2017)

1. Blue in Munich.
2. Dando
3. Trojan615
4. Chrisd
5. Badger 
6. mikejohnchapman


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 25, 2017)

1. Blue in Munich.
2. Dando
3. Trojan615
4. Chrisd
5. Badger 
6. mikejohnchapman
7. Anotherdouble


----------



## Fish (Oct 25, 2017)

1. Blue in Munich.
2. Dando
3. Trojan615
4. Chrisd
5. Badger 
6. mikejohnchapman
7. Anotherdouble
8. Fish (if fit)


----------



## Fish (Oct 25, 2017)

Dando said:



			Where are people planning on staying so I know which places to avoid
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m already in the Kings Head on Sunday & Monday night.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 25, 2017)

Fish said:



			Iâ€™m already in the Kings Head on Sunday & Monday night.
		
Click to expand...

What's it cost for 2 nights Robin, I am weighing up options.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 25, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			What's it cost for 2 nights Robin, I am weighing up options.
		
Click to expand...

If you donâ€™t mind sharing with someone the Royal Hotel in Deal is normally Â£90 a night for two - itâ€™s where me and Rich stay when we go down there.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 25, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If you donâ€™t mind sharing with someone the Royal Hotel in Deal is normally Â£90 a night for two - itâ€™s where me and Rich stay when we go down there.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, I don't mind sharing with Cameron as he normally pays


----------



## Dando (Oct 25, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			What's it cost for 2 nights Robin, I am weighing up options.
		
Click to expand...

Just booked the Kings head via booking.com 

Â£110 for the 2 nights


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 25, 2017)

Dando said:



			Just booked the Kings head via booking.com 

Â£110 for the 2 nights
		
Click to expand...

Kings head? What town James?


----------



## Fish (Oct 25, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Kings head? What town James?
		
Click to expand...

In Deal right on the front, good beer, good food, sometimes entertainment, 5 minutes walk to the curry house and bang in the middle a few minutes drive to all the courses. 

I paid Â£100 for 2 nights B.B.  in a double with single occupancy.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 25, 2017)

Fish said:



			In Deal right on the front, good beer, good food, sometimes entertainment, 5 minutes walk to the curry house and bang in the middle a few minutes drive to all the courses. 

I paid Â£100 for 2 nights B.B.  in a double with single occupancy.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers.

i will have a look.


----------



## Dando (Oct 25, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cheers.

i will have a look.
		
Click to expand...

ive got a link for Â£15 off if you book via booking.com if you want it


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 25, 2017)

Dando said:



			ive got a link for Â£15 off if you book via booking.com if you want it
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate. That's great. Send it over on email or pm. Cheers


----------



## Dando (Oct 25, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Yes mate. That's great. Send it over on email or pm. Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Pmâ€™d you


----------



## Fish (Oct 25, 2017)

The prices change all the time, last year some paid around Â£60 or more a night but I got in for Â£80 for 2 nights again in a double with single occupancy. 

Before I grabbed it at Â£100 this year it was showing as Â£70 a night, although I do get a sea view room ðŸ‘


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 25, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cheers, I don't mind sharing with Cameron as he normally pays 

Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a lovely hotel - has its own car park - about 5 mins walk down the sea front to the Kings Head , massive rooms. Cameron might struggle in some of the Kings Head rooms


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 25, 2017)

You can also try The Clarendon, I believe wookie has used it before & I'm trying it this year.


----------



## Dando (Oct 26, 2017)

If any one is interested i have a link (https://www.booking.com/s/11_6/98068cbc) for booking.com that gives a Â£15 refund (paid after the stay) on a booking made with them. it can be used another 9 times as i sent LQ the first one last night.

As part of the deal i will also get a Â£15 "reward" but as i have no interest in making money from this so i will gladly donate it all to the H4H 2018 charity.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 26, 2017)

Sooooo tempted!!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 26, 2017)

1. Blue in Munich.
2. Dando
3. Trojan615
4. Chrisd
5. Badger 
6. mikejohnchapman
7. Anotherdouble
8. Fish (if fit)
9. Captainron
10. LQ


----------



## Captainron (Oct 26, 2017)

And LQ and I are booked into the Royal!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 1, 2017)

Any more for this one?


----------



## User2021 (Nov 1, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Any more for this one?
		
Click to expand...

Whens the cut off/ do you need to know by? - may be able to sneak it in


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 1, 2017)

Need to confirm tee times so the sooner the better as we'll get a better choice, probably e-mail them this weekend.


----------



## paddyc (Nov 5, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Need to confirm tee times so the sooner the better as we'll get a better choice, probably e-mail them this weekend.
		
Click to expand...

How soon do you need to confirm numbers. I am interested if I can also get on the other two days at RCP and St Georges but need to check with Simon and Chris, cheers.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 5, 2017)

1. Blue in Munich.
2. Dando
3. Trojan615
4. Chrisd
5. Badger 
6. mikejohnchapman
7. Anotherdouble
8. Fish (if fit)
9. Captainron
10. LQ
11. 2Blue

Plz PM Bank details & amount


----------



## 2blue (Nov 6, 2017)

Dando said:



			If any one is interested i have a link (https://www.booking.com/s/11_6/98068cbc) for booking.com that gives a Â£15 refund (paid after the stay) on a booking made with them. it can be used another 9 times as i sent LQ the first one last night.

As part of the deal i will also get a Â£15 "reward" but as i have no interest in making money from this so i will gladly donate it all to the H4H 2018 charity.
		
Click to expand...

Got 2 nights BnB in the Kings Head for Â£99 with Â£15 back, thanks to Dando :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Nov 6, 2017)

Payment details please Richard :whoo:


----------



## 94tegsi (Nov 9, 2017)

Relatively new to the forum as well as Links golf, having played for the first time on them this year... but have fallen for Links golf.

Very interested in doing all 3 days of the tour if places still available... please let me know if ok and I'll send deposits this weekend. Understand I am late to the party if not possible. 

Will duplicate message in all 3 threads so can get responses from each.

Thanks.


----------



## wookie (Nov 10, 2017)

94tegsi said:



			Relatively new to the forum as well as Links golf, having played for the first time on them this year... but have fallen for Links golf.

Very interested in doing all 3 days of the tour if places still available... please let me know if ok and I'll send deposits this weekend. Understand I am late to the party if not possible. 

Will duplicate message in all 3 threads so can get responses from each.

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Have PMâ€™d you.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 11, 2017)

1. Blue in Munich.
2. Dando
3. Trojan615
4. Chrisd
5. Badger 
6. mikejohnchapman
7. Anotherdouble
8. Fish (if fit)
9. Captainron
10. LQ
11. 2Blue
12. 94tegsi

A few computer issues at the moment chaps which will hopefully be sorted shortly & I will then PM you details for the deposit.


----------



## Trojan615 (Nov 14, 2017)

Please remove me, now working away that week . Apologies


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 18, 2017)

1. Blue in Munich.
2. Dando
3. Chrisd
4. Badger 
5. mikejohnchapman
6. Anotherdouble
7. Fish (if fit)
8. Captainron
9. LQ
10. 2Blue
11. 94tegsi

PM's will be with you shortly regarding payment, there is space for more should anyone else wish to join the party.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 18, 2017)

Good to hear your electronic helpers are on the mend, Richard 
Â£10 sent
Thanks for organizing :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 19, 2017)

1. Blue in Munich.
2. Dando
3. Chrisd
4. Badger 
5. mikejohnchapman.   Paid Â£10
6. Anotherdouble
7. Fish (if fit)
8. Captainron
9. LQ
10. 2Blue.   Paid Â£10
11. 94tegsi


Thanks gents.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 21, 2017)

1.* Blue in Munich  Paid in full*
2. Dando
3. Chrisd
4. Badger 
5. mikejohnchapman. Paid Â£10
6. Anotherdouble
7. Fish (if fit)
8. Captainron
9. LQ
10. 2Blue. Paid Â£10
11. *94tegsi  Paid in full*


Thanks gents.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 21, 2017)

1.* Blue in Munich Paid in full*
2. Dando
3. Chrisd
4. Badger.  Paid Â£10 
5. mikejohnchapman. Paid Â£10
6. Anotherdouble
7. Fish (if fit)
8. Captainron
9. LQ
10. 2Blue. Paid Â£10
11. *94tegsi Paid in full


*Thanks gents.


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 22, 2017)

Paid Â£60 mate. Cheers


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 22, 2017)

Just paid Â£10 each for Captainron and myself.

Cheers for organising :thup:


----------



## DRW (Nov 22, 2017)

Bit late to this one and can see it may make numbers off, so no problems if its a no. Would you be able to accommodate myself and Adam to come to Princes  ? (cant afford to take anymore days off for the other kent games, but still wish to play rcd)

We don't mind playing in different groups, if it helps.

Thanks.


----------



## rosecott (Nov 22, 2017)

2blue said:



			Got *2 nights BnB *in the Kings Head for Â£99 with Â£15 back, thanks to Dando :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I thought you were down South until RSG on the Tuesday.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 22, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Paid Â£60 mate. Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Chris, what do you want me to do with the extra tennerâ€¦â€¦â€¦.?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 22, 2017)

1.* Blue in Munich Paid in full*
2. Dando
3. Chrisd
4. Badger. Paid Â£10 
5. mikejohnchapman. Paid Â£10
6. Anotherdouble *Paid in full + Â£10*
7. Fish (if fit)
8. Captainron  Paid Â£10
9. LQ  Paid Â£10
10. 2Blue. Paid Â£10
11. *94tegsi Paid in full
*12. Darren Williams
12a. Adam Williams

Thanks gents. *



*


----------



## 2blue (Nov 22, 2017)

rosecott said:



			I thought you were down South until RSG on the Tuesday.
		
Click to expand...

Aye.. am there Sun & Mon... travel back Tuesday night.... I think it could be a 2-kip return trip :rofl:


----------



## rosecott (Nov 22, 2017)

2blue said:



			Aye.. am there Sun & Mon... travel back Tuesday night.... I think it could be a 2-kip return trip :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry - just trying to make sure the old and bewildered are properly looked after. I assume then that you are travelling down early Sunday for your round at Princes.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 22, 2017)

rosecott said:



			Sorry - just trying to make sure the old and bewildered are properly looked after. I assume then that you are travelling down early Sunday for your round at Princes.
		
Click to expand...

Many thanks Jim for your concern but I'm spending Sat night in a Travel Lodge at Dartford so can roll up nice & fresh for Princes


----------



## rosecott (Nov 22, 2017)

2blue said:



			Many thanks Jim for your concern but I'm spending Sat night in a Travel Lodge at Dartford so can roll up nice & fresh for Princes
		
Click to expand...

If I was as young as you I might consider playing 3 days in a row - but I won't cause I ain't. So, the first round at the King's Head is still on you.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 23, 2017)

rosecott said:



			If I was as young as you I might consider playing 3 days in a row - but I won't cause I ain't. So, the first round at the King's Head is still on you.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll say â€œYesâ€ now â€˜Cos I know youâ€™ll have forgotten by then ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 23, 2017)

1.* Blue in Munich Paid in full*
2. Dando
3. Chrisd
4. Badger. Paid Â£10 
5. mikejohnchapman. Paid Â£10
6. Anotherdouble *Paid in full + Â£10*
7. Fish (if fit)
8. Captainron Paid Â£10
9. LQ Paid Â£10
10. 2Blue. Paid Â£10
11. *94tegsi Paid in full
*â€‹12.* Darren Williams  Paid in full

*Thanks gents.


----------



## rosecott (Nov 23, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s a lovely hotel - has its own car park - about 5 mins walk down the sea front to the Kings Head , massive rooms. *Cameron might struggle in some of the Kings Head rooms *

Click to expand...

Knees under the chin - no problem.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 24, 2017)

rosecott said:



			Knees under the chin - no problem.
		
Click to expand...

Nay..... chop off at the knees.... or even higher


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Nov 25, 2017)

Any idea what time you are aiming at for the round - need to decide whether to stay over or travel on the day.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 25, 2017)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Any idea what time you are aiming at for the round - need to decide whether to stay over or travel on the day.
		
Click to expand...

From the PM regarding arrangements & payment;

"Princes is booked for breakfast and a 12 noon tee off on Sunday 25th February."

I anticipate that breakfast will be around 11 - 11.15am but will confirm this with them when we finalise numbers.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 26, 2017)

1.* Blue in Munich Paid in full*
2. *Dando  Paid in full*
3. Chrisd
4. Badger. Paid Â£10 
5. mikejohnchapman. Paid Â£10
6. Anotherdouble *Paid in full + Â£10*
7. Fish (if fit)
8. Captainron Paid Â£10
9. LQ Paid Â£10
10. 2Blue. Paid Â£10
11. *94tegsi Paid in full
â€‹12. Darren Williams Paid in full


*Thanks gents.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 30, 2017)

1.* Blue in Munich Paid in full*
2. Dando
3. Chrisd
4. Badger. Paid Â£10 
5. mikejohnchapman. Paid Â£10
6. Anotherdouble *Paid in full + Â£10*
7. Fish (if fit)
8. Captainron Paid Â£10
9. LQ Paid Â£10
10. 2Blue. Paid Â£10
11. *94tegsi Paid in full
â€‹12. Darren Williams Paid in full
13. Joanne Williams Paid in full


*Thanks lady & gents


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 10, 2017)

1.* Blue in Munich Paid in full*
2. *Dando  Paid in full*
3. Chrisd
4. Badger. Paid Â£10 
5. mikejohnchapman. Paid Â£10
6. Anotherdouble *Paid in full + Â£10*
7. Fish (if fit)
8. Captainron Paid Â£10
9. LQ Paid Â£10
10. 2Blue. Paid Â£10
11. *94tegsi Paid in full
â€‹12. Darren Williams Paid in full
13. Joanne Williams Paid in full
*Apologies James, somehow wiped your payment off the last cut & paste, now reinstated.


----------



## Dando (Dec 10, 2017)

No worries


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 11, 2017)

1.* Blue in Munich Paid in full*
2. *Dando Paid in full*
3. Chrisd
4. Badger. Paid Â£10 
5. mikejohnchapman. Paid Â£10
6. *Anotherdouble Paid in full + Â£10*
7. *Fish  Paid in full*
8. Captainron Paid Â£10
9. LQ Paid Â£10
10. 2Blue. Paid Â£10
11. *94tegsi Paid in full
â€‹12. Darren Williams Paid in full
13. Joanne Williams Paid in full



*â€‹Thank you lady & gents.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 14, 2017)

1.* Blue in Munich Paid in full*
2. *Dando Paid in full*
*3. Chrisd. Paid in full*
4. Badger. Paid Â£10 
5. mikejohnchapman. Paid Â£10
6. *Anotherdouble Paid in full + Â£10*
7. *Fish Paid in full*
8. Captainron Paid Â£10
9. LQ Paid Â£10
10. 2Blue. Paid Â£10
11. *94tegsi Paid in full
â€‹12. Darren Williams Paid in full
13. Joanne Williams Paid in full

*â€‹Thank you lady & gents.


----------



## Matty6 (Dec 31, 2017)

Are there any spaces left? I might be free for this but I wonâ€™t know for definite for another week or so.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 31, 2017)

Matty6 said:



			Are there any spaces left? I might be free for this but I wonâ€™t know for definite for another week or so.
		
Click to expand...

I assume you are still OK for Porthcawl on the Tuesday if you go down to this?


----------



## Matty6 (Dec 31, 2017)

drive4show said:



			I assume you are still OK for Porthcawl on the Tuesday if you go down to this?
		
Click to expand...

Still not looking good for Porthcawl, Gordon. As it stands weâ€™re planning on flying on the 27th so the 25th is last day I can get away with playing golf!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 1, 2018)

Matty6 said:



			Are there any spaces left? I might be free for this but I wonâ€™t know for definite for another week or so.
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't be a problem, just let us know when you are definite.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 1, 2018)

Matty6 said:



			Still not looking good for Porthcawl, Gordon. As it stands weâ€™re planning on flying on the 27th so the 25th is last day I can get away with playing golf!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Matt I forgot you'd already let me know. Replacement has been lined up :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 4, 2018)

After the football announcement it's looking like Fish, anotherdouble & myself in the first 3 ball and we'll be having a long pause in the halfway hut.........  :angry:


----------



## Fish (Jan 4, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			After the football announcement it's looking like Fish, anotherdouble & myself in the first 3 ball and we'll be having a long pause in the halfway hut.........  :angry:
		
Click to expand...

What time is the first tee time?

Iâ€™ll bring my tablet, mount it to my bag and stream it ðŸ˜œ


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 4, 2018)

Fish said:



			What time is the first tee time?

Iâ€™ll bring my tablet, mount it to my bag and stream it ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

And I will buy the coffees


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 4, 2018)

1st tee time is noon.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 4, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			After the football announcement it's looking like Fish, anotherdouble & myself in the first 3 ball and we'll be having a long pause in the halfway hut.........  :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Must have missed it........ Crystal Palace playing?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 4, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Must have missed it........ Crystal Palace playing?
		
Click to expand...

Think everybody's missed Crystal Palace playing..........


----------



## chrisd (Jan 4, 2018)

Sainthacker hasn't. &#128513;


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 5, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Shouldn't be a problem, just let us know when you are definite.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely up for this. Let me know how you want paying.

Cheers.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 6, 2018)

1.* Blue in Munich Paid in full*
2. *Dando Paid in full*
*3. Chrisd. Paid in full
4. Badger. Paid Â£10 
5. mikejohnchapman. Paid Â£10
6. Anotherdouble Paid in full + Â£10
7. Fish Paid in full
8. Captainron Paid Â£10
9. LQ Paid Â£10
10. 2Blue. Paid Â£10
11. 94tegsi Paid in full
â€‹12. Darren Williams Paid in full
13. Joanne Williams Paid in full*
14. Matty6
15. paddyc


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 6, 2018)

*1. Blue in Munich Paid in full
**2.* *Dando Paid in full*
*3. Chrisd. Paid in full*
4  Badger  Paid Â£10
5. mikejohnchapman  Paid Â£10
*6. Anotherdouble Paid in full + Â£10
7. Fish. Paid in full* 
8. Captainron. Paid Â£10
9. LQ Paid Â£10
10. 2Blue Paid Â£10*
11. 94tegsi Paid in full
â€‹12. Darren Williams Paid in full
13. Joanne Williams Paid in full
*14. Matty6
15. paddyc

Currently need 1 to make it 4 4 balls, but we can book more times if more wish to come.


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 7, 2018)

Â£50 sent over Richard.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 7, 2018)

I'll be #16 on this list to make up the 4 Four Balls. Cheers!


Blue in Munich said:



*1. Blue in Munich Paid in full
**2.* *Dando Paid in full*
*3. Chrisd. Paid in full*
4  Badger  Paid Â£10
5. mikejohnchapman  Paid Â£10
*6. Anotherdouble Paid in full + Â£10
7. Fish. Paid in full* 
8. Captainron. Paid Â£10
9. LQ Paid Â£10
10. 2Blue Paid Â£10*
11. 94tegsi Paid in full
â€‹12. Darren Williams Paid in full
13. Joanne Williams Paid in full
*14. Matty6
15. paddyc

Currently need 1 to make it 4 4 balls, but we can book more times if more wish to come.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 7, 2018)

*1. Blue in Munich Paid in full
2. Dando Paid in full
3. Chrisd. Paid in full
*4. Badger Paid Â£10
5. mikejohnchapman Paid Â£10*
6. Anotherdouble Paid in full + Â£10
7. Fish. Paid in full 
*8. Captainron  Paid Â£10
9. LQ  Paid Â£10
10. 2Blue Paid Â£10*
11. 94tegsi Paid in full
â€‹12. Darren Williams Paid in full
13. Joanne Williams Paid in full
14. Matty6  Paid in full
*15. paddyc
16. Radbourne2010

Thanks lady & gents.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 7, 2018)

*1. Blue in Munich Paid in full
2. Dando Paid in full
3. Chrisd. Paid in full
*4. Badger Paid Â£10
5. mikejohnchapman Paid Â£10*
6. Anotherdouble Paid in full + Â£10
7. Fish. Paid in full 
*8. Captainron Paid Â£10
9. LQ Paid Â£10
10. 2Blue Paid Â£10*
11. 94tegsi Paid in full
â€‹12. Darren Williams Paid in full
13. Joanne Williams Paid in full
14. Matty6 Paid in full
*15. paddyc*
16. Radbourne2010 Paid in full


*â€‹Thanks lady & gents.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 13, 2018)

Â£80 sent

Â£40 captainron 
Â£40 LQ

cheers for organising.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 13, 2018)

*1. Blue in Munich Paid in full
2. Dando Paid in full
3. Chrisd. Paid in full*
4. Badger  Paid Â£10
5. mikejohnchapman  Paid Â£10
*6. Anotherdouble Paid in full + Â£10
7. Fish. Paid in full 
8. Captainron Paid in full
9. LQ Paid in full
*10. 2Blue Paid Â£10
*11. 94tegsi Paid in full
â€‹12. Darren Williams Paid in full
13. Joanne Williams Paid in full
14. Matty6 Paid in full
*15. paddyc
*16. Radbourne2010 Paid in full


*â€‹Got it, thanks Glyn.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 13, 2018)

Â£40 sent Richard 
Thanks for putting this together ðŸ‘


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 13, 2018)

*1. Blue in Munich Paid in full
2. Dando Paid in full
3. Chrisd. Paid in full
*4. Badger Paid Â£10
5. mikejohnchapman Paid Â£10*
6. Anotherdouble Paid in full + Â£10
7. Fish. Paid in full 
8. Captainron Paid in full
9. LQ Paid in full
10. 2Blue Paid in full
11. 94tegsi Paid in full
â€‹12. Darren Williams Paid in full
13. Joanne Williams Paid in full
14. Matty6 Paid in full
*15. paddyc
*16. Radbourne2010 Paid in full


*Got it, thanks Dave.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Jan 16, 2018)

Sorry i'm late - paid balance today.

Thanks for organising - looking forward to it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 16, 2018)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Sorry i'm late - paid balance today.

Thanks for organising - looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

Not landed yet, I'll keep checking.


----------



## Badger (Jan 25, 2018)

After the football announcement it's looking like Fish, anotherdouble & myself in the first 3 ball and we'll be having a long pause in the halfway hut.........




Fish said:



			What time is the first tee time?

Iâ€™ll bring my tablet, mount it to my bag and stream it ðŸ˜œ


morning gents, any chance of borrowing that tablet 

Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Jan 25, 2018)

Badger said:



			After the football announcement it's looking like Fish, anotherdouble & myself in the first 3 ball and we'll be having a long pause in the halfway hut.........




Fish said:



			What time is the first tee time?

Iâ€™ll bring my tablet, mount it to my bag and stream it ðŸ˜œ


morning gents, any chance of borrowing that tablet 

Click to expand...

See, you don't get those sort of distractions when you're a Palace fan ðŸ˜Š
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 26, 2018)

Youâ€™ll get your chance on Monday evening in Kings Head Chris COYS! ðŸ‘Œ



chrisd said:





Badger said:



			After the football announcement it's looking like Fish, anotherdouble & myself in the first 3 ball and we'll be having a long pause in the halfway hut.........




See, you don't get those sort of distractions when you're a Palace fan ðŸ˜Š
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Jan 27, 2018)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Youâ€™ll get your chance on Monday evening in Kings Head Chris COYS! ðŸ‘Œ

If only I was staying over Mark!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 30, 2018)

*1. Blue in Munich Paid in full
2. Dando Paid in full
3. Chrisd. Paid in full
4. Badger Paid in full
5. mikejohnchapman Paid in full
6. Fish. Paid in full 
7. Captainron Paid in full
8. LQ Paid in full
9. 2Blue Paid in full
10. 94tegsi Paid in full
&#8203;11. Darren Williams Paid in full
12. Joanne Williams Paid in full
13. Matty6 Paid in full
*14. paddyc*
15. Radbourne2010 Paid in full

*Thanks for the most recent payments chaps.

Unfortunately anotherdouble can't now join us, so if anyone else was thinking of coming there is a space to keep us at 4 4-balls.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 30, 2018)

I'll pay for you to stay with us Chris just for the look of utter dejection on your face at 10pm :cheers:



chrisd said:





Radbourne2010 said:



			Youâ€™ll get your chance on Monday evening in Kings Head Chris COYS! 



If only I was staying over Mark!
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## paddyc (Jan 30, 2018)

Full payment sent to you Richard. Thanks for organising and looking forward to it.

cheers

Pat


----------



## Hooker (Jan 30, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



*1. Blue in Munich Paid in full
2. Dando Paid in full
3. Chrisd. Paid in full
4. Badger Paid in full
5. mikejohnchapman Paid in full
6. Fish. Paid in full 
7. Captainron Paid in full
8. LQ Paid in full
9. 2Blue Paid in full
10. 94tegsi Paid in full
&#8203;11. Darren Williams Paid in full
12. Joanne Williams Paid in full
13. Matty6 Paid in full
*14. paddyc*
15. Radbourne2010 Paid in full

*Thanks for the most recent payments chaps.

Unfortunately anotherdouble can't now join us, so if anyone else was thinking of coming there is a space to keep us at 4 4-balls.
		
Click to expand...

I will come make up the 16. Thanks.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 31, 2018)

paddyc said:



			Full payment sent to you Richard. Thanks for organising and looking forward to it.

cheers

Pat
		
Click to expand...




Hooker said:



			I will come make up the 16. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

*1. Blue in Munich Paid in full
2. Dando Paid in full
3. Chrisd. Paid in full
4. Badger Paid in full
5. mikejohnchapman Paid in full
6. Fish. Paid in full 
7. Captainron Paid in full
8. LQ Paid in full
9. 2Blue Paid in full
10. 94tegsi Paid in full
&#8203;11. Darren Williams Paid in full
12. Joanne Williams Paid in full
13. Matty6 Paid in full
14. paddyc Paid in full
15. Radbourne2010 Paid in full
*16. Hooker

Thanks Pat, got it & marked up above, welcome aboard Charlie, will PM you account details later for payment.


----------



## Fish (Feb 4, 2018)

Iâ€™ve not looked how many are playing all 3 days, but for those that are, last year we had a side bet I organised for the best accumulative score from over the 3 courses.

Only Â£5 per player with only an outright winner, so the more who commit the bigger the pot. 

This has nothing to do with what the organisers for each day will be doing as a prize pot, just a little something on the side ðŸ˜

So who wants in?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 4, 2018)

Fish said:



			Iâ€™ve not looked how many are playing all 3 days, but for those that are, last year we had a side bet I organised for the best accumulative score from over the 3 courses.

Only Â£5 per player with only an outright winner, so the more who commit the bigger the pot. 

This has nothing to do with what the organisers for each day will be doing as a prize pot, just a little something on the side ðŸ˜

So who wants in?
		
Click to expand...

Im up for it Robin


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 4, 2018)

Fish said:



			Iâ€™ve not looked how many are playing all 3 days, but for those that are, last year we had a side bet I organised for the best accumulative score from over the 3 courses.

Only Â£5 per player with only an outright winner, so the more who commit the bigger the pot. 

This has nothing to do with what the organisers for each day will be doing as a prize pot, just a little something on the side ï˜

So who wants in?
		
Click to expand...

Go on then, I may as well chuck another Â£5 away


----------



## Captainron (Feb 4, 2018)

Iâ€™ll donate too


----------



## Dando (Feb 4, 2018)

Iâ€™m more than happy to donate Â£5 to a worthy cause


----------



## Fish (Feb 4, 2018)

Iâ€™ve not looked how many are playing all 3 days, but for those that are, last year we had a side bet I organised for the best accumulative score from over the 3 courses.

Only Â£5 per player with only an outright winner, so the more who commit the bigger the pot. 

This has nothing to do with what the organisers for each day will be doing as a prize pot, just a little something on the side ðŸ˜

So who wants in?

Fish
Chrisd
LQ
CaptainRon
Dando


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 4, 2018)

Fish said:



			Iâ€™ve not looked how many are playing all 3 days, but for those that are, last year we had a side bet I organised for the best accumulative score from over the 3 courses.

Only Â£5 per player with only an outright winner, so the more who commit the bigger the pot. 

This has nothing to do with what the organisers for each day will be doing as a prize pot, just a little something on the side ï˜

So who wants in?
		
Click to expand...

So what format are we playing on Sunday then............?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 4, 2018)

*1. Blue in Munich Paid in full
2. Dando Paid in full
3. Chrisd. Paid in full
4. Badger Paid in full
5. mikejohnchapman Paid in full
6. Fish. Paid in full 
7. Captainron Paid in full
8. LQ Paid in full
9. 2Blue Paid in full
10. 94tegsi Paid in full
&#8203;11. Darren Williams Paid in full
12. Joanne Williams Paid in full
13. Matty6 Paid in full
14. paddyc Paid in full
15. Radbourne2010 Paid in full
16. Hooker  Paid in full
*
Thanks lady & gents.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 5, 2018)

Just found Â£5 in my golf bag. I'm in...! :cheers:



Fish said:



			Iâ€™ve not looked how many are playing all 3 days, but for those that are, last year we had a side bet I organised for the best accumulative score from over the 3 courses.

Only Â£5 per player with only an outright winner, so the more who commit the bigger the pot. 

This has nothing to do with what the organisers for each day will be doing as a prize pot, just a little something on the side ðŸ˜

So who wants in?

Fish
Chrisd
LQ
CaptainRon
Dando
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2018)

i'm in, dreaming of a last day charge to victory with 40+ points at RSG !


----------



## 94tegsi (Feb 5, 2018)

Fish said:



			Iâ€™ve not looked how many are playing all 3 days, but for those that are, last year we had a side bet I organised for the best accumulative score from over the 3 courses.

Only Â£5 per player with only an outright winner, so the more who commit the bigger the pot. 

This has nothing to do with what the organisers for each day will be doing as a prize pot, just a little something on the side ï˜

So who wants in?

Fish
Chrisd
LQ
CaptainRon
Dando
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Matty6 (Feb 5, 2018)

Iâ€™m only playing Princes but Iâ€™m happy to take some money off you guys!! ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Fish (Feb 5, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			So what format are we playing on Sunday then............?
		
Click to expand...

Jeezus, seriously.....

OK, forget what we've done for years, lets play medal/strokeplay, Texas Scramble, on the perch, any more ideas other than the glaringly obvious with such a mix of handicaps on a tough links course in usually tough conditions?

You crack on Rich, I'll just turn up and play whatever you decide, would hate to see any toys thrown in the air


----------



## 2blue (Feb 5, 2018)

I'll join you as well Robin....  good idea....  I think...  not long now......  but hopefully long enough for the wintery showers to exit Kent.


----------



## Matty6 (Feb 20, 2018)

Looks like itâ€™s gonna be a chilly one this Sunday!


----------



## paddyc (Feb 20, 2018)

Richard 

Just trying to arrange timings/make plans for Sunday.  Can you confirm. I think we are meeting for breakfast before teeing off from noon? Wouldnt mind hitting a few before heading out. Is there any plans for evening meal/curry afterwards?
Thanks for organising

cheers


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 20, 2018)

Right lady & gents, the groups are as follows;

12.00. mikejohnchapman, paddyc, Lincoln Quaker, Blue in Munich.

12.10. Badger, Dando, 94tegsi, Matty6.

12.20. Fish, 2blue, Hooker, Captainron.

12.30. Joanne Williams, Darren Williams, chrisd, Radbourne2010.

Don't think I've given anyone the same partner 2 days running but if I have let me know and I'll have a little shuffle around.

Breakfast at 11, see you all there.  I'm hoping to be there from about 10 ish. As there is a lot of new blood to both a forum meet and links golf, I wasn't intending to make this a compulsory card, more a warm up for the main events, but for those that want to I'll collect Â£5 on the day and once we know how many want in I'll decide a split & announce it before we tee off.

I had an enquiry about extra holes after the booked 18, if anybody wants to it's Â£15 for an extra 9 payable in the shop on the day.  Personally I'll be investing that in the coffee machine looking at the weather. 

Darren & Joanne, I'll bring the paperwork so you can claim the Carer's Allowance for looking after chrisd, at least he won't dribble as much as it's cold........... 

Usual form afterwards is to wander back into Deal, book into the various hotels and then assemble in the King's Head where we then decide where we will be off to eat over a few bevvies.

Any other queries respond in this thread, but you'll get no sense out of me this evening as I'm just off to watch Chelsea give Barcelona a lesson......... :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 94tegsi (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks.

Assume we are ok to eat breakfast in our golfing gear?

Martin


----------



## Matty6 (Feb 20, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			Thanks.

Assume we are ok to eat breakfast in our golfing gear?

Martin
		
Click to expand...

I checked with the club this morning and they said golfing attire is allowed in the club house, including soft spikes.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 20, 2018)

Such  a comedian BIM - Chelsea v Barcelona so so funny!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 20, 2018)

As has been Kindly pointed out to me, I did miss a trick hence the slight reshuffle below;

12.00. mikejohnchapman, paddyc, Lincoln Quaker, Blue in Munich.

12.10. Captainron, Dando, 94tegsi, Matty6.

12.20. Fish, 2blue, Hooker, Badger.

12.30. Joanne Williams, Darren Williams, chrisd, Radbourne2010.

Think that sorts it out, my apologies for the faux pas.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 21, 2018)

I have spoken to Princes; they have no plans to shut on Sunday and are happy to deprive us of more money if their next door neighbours don't want us on Tuesday, using one of the 9 hole loops from Sunday combined with 9 new holes on the Himalayas.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Feb 21, 2018)

The Himalayas loop is brand new, holes have been changed and a new par 3 built so could be an interesting option. It has been open literally a few week so brand brand new!


----------



## 2blue (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks for your hard work, Richard, to keep the show on the road :thup::thup:


----------



## Hooker (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks Richard, appreciate everything you are doing.


----------



## Matty6 (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks for organising this Richard. Looking forward to meeting everyone and playing a fantastic course!


----------



## DRW (Feb 22, 2018)

Quite happy to travel down and play if not on temps, bit of cold and wind that's what I call playing in fun conditions.

Joanne on the other hand said flipping heck, she is going to wear some tights, two pairs of trousers, four tee shirts, eight jumpers, nineteen coats and sixty seven pairs of gloves, as she hates the cold and she said no she does not wish to play another nine holes when I casually mentioned we could.:rofl:

Thanks for your the efforts BIM, ChrisD and wookle, greatly appreciated.

Cant wait to play with ChrisD and Radbourne, never played with them before, quite excited with the chance, thanks :whoo:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 22, 2018)

As you are bringing Joanne I had to find a couple of forummers who were vaguely house trained.... &#128523;


----------



## 2blue (Feb 22, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			As you are bringing Joanne I had to find a couple of forummers who were vaguely house trained.... &#128523;
		
Click to expand...

Ooooh.....  what course has Radbourne been on then??:rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Feb 22, 2018)

2blue said:



			Ooooh.....  what course has Radbourne been on then??:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

None!  He's cancelled out of the trip I believe


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 22, 2018)

chrisd said:



			None!  He's cancelled out of the trip I believe
		
Click to expand...

Only RSG I thought Chris, I believe Mark is still doing Sunday and Monday then leaving from RCP.

Do we need a clean thread to confirm attendance and for which days? If so any chance you could do the honours as posting from my phone is doing my head in. &#128579;


----------



## User2021 (Feb 22, 2018)

chrisd said:



			None!  He's cancelled out of the trip I believe
		
Click to expand...

BIM is right Chris, Mark is still doing Sunday and Monday and then heading home, in case Tuesday at RSG is a no go


----------



## chrisd (Feb 22, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			BIM is right Chris, Mark is still doing Sunday and Monday and then heading home, in case Tuesday at RSG is a no go
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for clarification of that


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 23, 2018)

Cheeky sod! You're not getting away with it that easily Chris. I may mention Hankley Common once or twice on way round Princes... 

Staying in Kings Head on Sunday to watch MOTD highlights of Spurs rolling over the Croydon massive COYS! 



chrisd said:



			None!  He's cancelled out of the trip I believe
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 23, 2018)

Looking forward to meeting you & Joanne on Sunday. I've packed my hip flask(s). Bovril for Chris & Sloe Gin for us three...:cheers: 



DarrenWilliams said:



			Quite happy to travel down and play if not on temps, bit of cold and wind that's what I call playing in fun conditions.

Joanne on the other hand said flipping heck, she is going to wear some tights, two pairs of trousers, four tee shirts, eight jumpers, nineteen coats and sixty seven pairs of gloves, as she hates the cold and she said no she does not wish to play another nine holes when I casually mentioned we could.:rofl:

Thanks for your the efforts BIM, ChrisD and wookle, greatly appreciated.

Cant wait to play with ChrisD and Radbourne, never played with them before, quite excited with the chance, thanks :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 23, 2018)

Great work Richard! See you at breakfast on Sunday :thup:



Blue in Munich said:



			Right lady & gents, the groups are as follows;

12.00. mikejohnchapman, paddyc, Lincoln Quaker, Blue in Munich.

12.10. Badger, Dando, 94tegsi, Matty6.

12.20. Fish, 2blue, Hooker, Captainron.

12.30. Joanne Williams, Darren Williams, chrisd, Radbourne2010.

Don't think I've given anyone the same partner 2 days running but if I have let me know and I'll have a little shuffle around.

Breakfast at 11, see you all there.  I'm hoping to be there from about 10 ish. As there is a lot of new blood to both a forum meet and links golf, I wasn't intending to make this a compulsory card, more a warm up for the main events, but for those that want to I'll collect Â£5 on the day and once we know how many want in I'll decide a split & announce it before we tee off.

I had an enquiry about extra holes after the booked 18, if anybody wants to it's Â£15 for an extra 9 payable in the shop on the day.  Personally I'll be investing that in the coffee machine looking at the weather. 

Darren & Joanne, I'll bring the paperwork so you can claim the Carer's Allowance for looking after chrisd, at least he won't dribble as much as it's cold........... 

Usual form afterwards is to wander back into Deal, book into the various hotels and then assemble in the King's Head where we then decide where we will be off to eat over a few bevvies.

Any other queries respond in this thread, but you'll get no sense out of me this evening as I'm just off to watch Chelsea give Barcelona a lesson......... :rofl::rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Matty6 (Feb 24, 2018)

Thinned a couple of 3 irons at the range today.....my hands are still shuddering!!!! Best I leave the 3 iron home for tomorrow! &#128514;


----------



## rosecott (Feb 24, 2018)

Has anything been booked for the Sunday evening curry?

My last experience was in Skegness on a Sunday last year. A crowd of us, having played Seacroft, wanted a curry. With some effort we found a curry house which would cater for our numbers. The next problem was finding taxis. The received wisdom was that you were wasting your time looking for a taxi in Skegness on a Sunday out of season. We did manage it but is Deal in February comparable to Skegness any time apart from July and August?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 24, 2018)

rosecott said:



			Has anything been booked for the Sunday evening curry?

My last experience was in Skegness on a Sunday last year. A crowd of us, having played Seacroft, wanted a curry. With some effort we found a curry house which would cater for our numbers. The next problem was finding taxis. The received wisdom was that you were wasting your time looking for a taxi in Skegness on a Sunday out of season. We did manage it but is Deal in February comparable to Skegness any time apart from July and August?
		
Click to expand...

The curry house is walking distance from the accommodation.


----------



## rosecott (Feb 24, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			The curry house is walking distance from the accommodation.
		
Click to expand...

Might just be able to walk there, but coming back may be an issue.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 24, 2018)

Jim...  a curry in Skeggy ...  thatâ€™ll take some matching ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜³


----------



## chrisd (Feb 24, 2018)

Matty6 said:



			Thinned a couple of 3 irons at the range today.....my hands are still shuddering!!!! Best I leave the 3 iron home for tomorrow! &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

3 IRON !!!!!!!!!!

Are you a pro ??


----------



## 94tegsi (Feb 24, 2018)

Does Princes have a driving range / practice area to try and get the limbs moving?


----------



## paddyc (Feb 24, 2018)

Yes mate 4 quid for 35 balls on the range.


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2018)

94tegsi said:



			Does Princes have a driving range / practice area to try and get the limbs moving?
		
Click to expand...

It's a forum meet, the prep is, 1 x breakfast, 2 slugs from the hip flask and then embarrass yourself on the 1st tee, nothing gets filmed or photographed and what happens on tour stays on tour


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2018)

Tally Ho.....safe journeys everyone :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 25, 2018)

Hhmmmm, first time this week the car isn't iced up, maybe our luck is changing.......... 

See you shortly, M25 permitting.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 25, 2018)

BBC Weather forecast for Deal, Kent. Today: Sunny. Max 3Â°C, min -1Â°C. Wind 26mph E. https://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2651468 ðŸ‘Œ â˜€ï¸â˜€ï¸â˜€ï¸â˜€ï¸â˜€ï¸â„ï¸â„ï¸â„ï¸â„ï¸ðŸŒï¸*â™‚ï¸ðŸŒï¸*â™‚ï¸ðŸŒï¸*â™‚ï¸


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 25, 2018)

Have a good day guys, gutted I had to cancel.

Hope the weather is kind for the whole trip.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 25, 2018)

8.45 am suppose I'd better stop supping tea in bed and start getting ready. One of the only forum meets I don't have to leave at 5am &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Matty6 (Feb 25, 2018)

Which room are we meeting in guys? Spike bar?


----------



## User2021 (Feb 25, 2018)

Just seen some pictures from Radbourne 2010, everyone looks freezing


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 25, 2018)

Let you win today after Spurs beat Palace (again) &#129315;


----------



## DRW (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks BIM for organising, greatly appreciated.

Cor that was cold and just got back in time before the clubhouse was closed, so Joanne could go to the toilet, she was desperate :rofl:


Thanks to Mark and Chris for putting up with me and Joanne. :thup:And they made me lose my favourite ball on that extra long par 3that I then birdie from the right tee.:rofl:

Really enjoyed the round and to see Chris in full flow with his rebuilt swing was magnificent first hand (just a shame I had to keep looking for his ball in the rough after his tee shot:ears:). Thanks really enjoyed it hopefully have the pleasure again


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 27, 2018)

Ditto to Darren's comments. Not sure I've been as cold on a golf course before, even playing in Scotland!  

Cheers to BIM for all his organisational skills getting us breakfast & golf on a great course, spoilt only by 30mph crosswinds on almost every hole :fore: 

Would have the say the highlight was Darren's birdie on 2nd on Dunes. Dinked a 9 iron to 6 feet & holed out for Birdie. This after hitting three wood from a tee 60 yards back & losing it 40 yards right into the long stuff :rofl:

Photos from the day below. Luckily no photos from the night out in Deal on Sunday 









DarrenWilliams said:



			Thanks BIM for organising, greatly appreciated.

Cor that was cold and just got back in time before the clubhouse was closed, so Joanne could go to the toilet, she was desperate :rofl:


Thanks to Mark and Chris for putting up with me and Joanne. :thup:And they made me lose my favourite ball on that extra long par 3that I then birdie from the right tee.:rofl:

Really enjoyed the round and to see Chris in full flow with his rebuilt swing was magnificent first hand (just a shame I had to keep looking for his ball in the rough after his tee shot:ears:). Thanks really enjoyed it hopefully have the pleasure again
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Feb 27, 2018)

A big vote of thanks to Blue in Munich (Richard)for sorting Princes for us, all the effort to get us there and to sort things out for the game there on Sunday and also today given the cancellation of RSG. I'm sorry today didn't work out but full credit for the effort you made big man. Sad you won't be there in November. 

Only a Chelsea fan could  team a Palace fan with a die hard Spurs eejit (Radbourne) knowing we'll be on the course during the game &#128527;&#128527;&#128527; good thing he had a snood covering his face so I couldn't hear him 

I had the pleasure of playing with Darren and Joanne Williams too, Darren is a rare beast, an accountant with a sense of humour he even laughed when he teed off to the wrong green on one occasion  !!! Joanne was lovely, biffed it as far as she could and walked up and biffed it again, no moans about the conditions it was a fun group in awful conditions - thank you all. &#128516;


----------



## 2blue (Feb 28, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Hhmmmm, first time this week the car isn't iced up, maybe our luck is changing.......... 

See you shortly, M25 permitting.
		
Click to expand...

Haha.... came across this when looking for Radbourneâ€™s videos of the sweeping snow squalls. Just shows how quickly perceptions can change ðŸ˜œ
Memorable meets are about more than playing golf in the sunshine ....... that meet is going to be talked about for many a year. 
Martinâ€™s â€˜Wes performanceâ€™ of two 30+  rounds may quickly fade from memory ðŸ˜³


----------

